# I can't handle my family.



## Sike25 (Apr 30, 2012)

Their fucking insane. My dads a fucking narcisist as is my brother and they are driving me crazy. They constantly do something wrong and then blame me for it. It's not just the fact that this is completely wrong but this is what caused my dp. This Is what forced me into this hell hole and made my life awful for 2.5 years. 2.5YEARS!!!!

I guess I just needed to blow some steam.


----------



## eddie_v (May 16, 2014)

Same thing is happening with me. I can move out but living alone scares me a lot. I am stuck


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

I can relate..my dad constantly tells me im doing things wrong..whatever it is from making a cup of coffee to using a hammer.."thats wrong you need to do it this way" thats all ive gotten all my life..i was also always told no matter what i achieved in life that i could have done better..i was never allowed to make mistakes and thus learn..no wonder i dissociate when under pressure or stress..i am also in a situation where i cant leave home..its very difficult to deal with at the best of times


----------



## chelsy010 (Oct 29, 2012)

Sike25 said:


> Their fucking insane. My dads a fucking narcisist as is my brother and they are driving me crazy. They constantly do something wrong and then blame me for it. It's not just the fact that this is completely wrong but this is what caused my dp. This Is what forced me into this hell hole and made my life awful for 2.5 years. 2.5YEARS!!!!
> 
> I guess I just needed to blow some steam.


Blowing off steam is always good  Sorry your Dad and Brother are giving you such a hard time.


----------



## singitv3n (Jul 10, 2015)

so, have you recovered or not? i have issues with my family too and blame myself for being anxious to be angry at my step-father. Also, everyone around me is passive-agressive, and this is really freaks me out. Im really fuckin scared to become a piece of shit who dumps his shit on everyone else, but i just being ignorant to them, and this makes me more angry. I just fuckin can't manage this feeling, but i really want to get over anxiety.


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

hi youll be ok...dont obsess over small things. they are your family and love you.


----------



## Sike25 (Apr 30, 2012)

babybowrain said:


> hi youll be ok...dont obsess over small things. they are your family and love you.


Just be quiet. You have enough idea what you talking about so just be quiet.


----------



## Sike25 (Apr 30, 2012)

singitv3n said:


> so, have you recovered or not? i have issues with my family too and blame myself for being anxious to be angry at my step-father. Also, everyone around me is passive-agressive, and this is really freaks me out. Im really fuckin scared to become a piece of shit who dumps his shit on everyone else, but i just being ignorant to them, and this makes me more angry. I just fuckin can't manage this feeling, but i really want to get over anxiety.


You in therapy man?


----------

